
Show HN: WIKITOVIDEO. Generate videos from Wikipedia articles - Marciok
http://wikitovideo.herokuapp.com
======
rcshubhadeep
Interesting concept. I tried with Will Smith :))) not sure why and the images
were not really good as for the case of the showcased ones nevertheless this
is a nice concept I like it. What technology did you use?

